# Superbowl Party Menu



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

What ya'll makin'? 

My menu: 
Smoked pulled pork
baked beans
scallope potatoes
cole slaw
shrimp
Spaten Optimator
Bell's Kalamazoo Stout
Flying Dog Wild Dog
I'll posts some pictures after.:ss


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Mikey why don't you load all that up and drive over to Tallahassee and watch the game with me in the Cigar Shack. :ss :r :r Sounds :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

sounds delicious but...NO WINGS??


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Nicely done Mikey! I have a few flank steaks marinating as I think I have a visitor coming that likes mama's recipe.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice! I am making 3 flavors of grilled pizza among other things.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

lessee...

Burgers on the grill
Chips
Dip
Wings
Boiled Shrimp
Home Brewed Beer
Normal beer to replace funky Home Brewed Beer
Famous Grouse
Buffalo Trace
Veggie Platter
Tasty smokes
Good company
Monday OFF

can't think of anything that could make the Super Bowl any better! :tu


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Going to be making buffalo wings for the 1st time on Sunday, should be interesting . 

Also on tap is:

Onion Dip & chips
Veggies & dip
Chilli cheese Con Queso
Cocktail weiners
Chicken fingers with homemade mustard sauce 


And of course, some good ol' Heineken :dr


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Aladdin Sane said:


> sounds delicious but...NO WINGS??


Yes!!! My buddy is bringing those, plus what's left of our homebrew.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> Hey Mikey why don't you load all that up and drive over to Tallahassee and watch the game with me in the Cigar Shack. :ss :r :r Sounds :dr :dr :dr


You can come over here and sleep on the couch!!! I started slow cookin' the pork roasts at 8 pm tonight on my grill....low and slow.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Well my buddy and I are splitting 100 wings... so that should handle most of the food. Some tater salad or slaw or something would go well with that tho so I might have to make a quick trip to the store. Aside from that I got a bottle of Chimay and if I make that trip to the store then I'll have to pick up something else nice. I'm lookin forward to the game.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> can't think of anything that could make the Super Bowl any better! :tu


Me at your pad, double dipping in the onion dip and drinking all your beer. :r:r:r:r


----------

